# Any active Balda users here?



## dots (Nov 16, 2011)

Super Baldax era ..or similar?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 16, 2011)

similar - an ancient Kodak Retina...well it looks similar anyway


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 16, 2011)

But the Retina uses 35mm instead of 120mm film i should note, anyway


----------



## dots (Nov 16, 2011)

Which one? And with which lens? 

I got my eye on a Balda. Thinking of go getting it in a few hours. Not 100% which model or lens ..Super Baldax coupled RF i think..good cosmetic. If so, maybe very cheap c/w ebay prices.


----------



## dots (Nov 16, 2011)

Seen your link in the other thread.


----------



## compur (Nov 17, 2011)

I have a Baldinette:







I once had a Baldamatic III but, sadly, sold it.


----------



## dots (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice. I'm trying to make out the lens ID. Baldanar i think?  Would this be their name for a 'tessar' formula or planar type?
I have a plan A and a plan B for getting back into 120 format. Plan A is today, to go check out the Balda and if it A) is still for sale B) seems in working order, buy it and run some film through. From there, if it isn't quite the ticket, plan B is a Bronica RF645 which is also available locally. Obviously two different propositions. I think the Bronica c/w a lens is around $300.


----------



## compur (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, it's a Baldanar "C" 50/2.8.  I believe it's a triplet.  They also came with a Schneider Radionar 50/2.9 which I know is a triplet.


----------



## dots (Nov 17, 2011)

OK thanks. I passed on the Balda. Took a good look at it. The RF/lens calibration was seemingly way off - focussed on an object ~10 feet away. Lens was reading ~30 feet. Couldn't get the camera to close up locked, either. Set the focus 'pommel' thing at infinity so it was flush for closing but some kind of spring-loaded locking pin was jammed. These are minor niggles i guess for DIY repairers (although i didn't notice an RF adjustment screw on the top plate). The camera was a Baldexette 1 (sic) or something..with a Meyer Trioplan 2.9 lens.

So plan B, Bronica now..unless i get a better idea.


----------



## dots (Nov 17, 2011)

Balda Baldaxette I with Meyer Trioplan 7.5cm f/2.9 (06/24/2011)


----------

